# On the Bit



## ponymanSF (Jul 30, 2013)

Enjoy my latest Vermont Public Radio commentary about going to a driving clinic with my Shetland

http://www.horsecollaborative.com/index.php?option=com_blog&view=comments&pid=1657&Itemid=72#.UfeP1-BJB5g


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanx for sharing. I enjoyed it!


----------



## ponymanSF (Jul 31, 2013)

You are welcome, glad you enjoyed it.


----------

